# Noromectin is it safe?



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I just got a 50ml bottle of this at vets. It's actually for my German shepherd who is itching/ chewing her hair off. Vets at a loss so he said to try this a couple weeks. 
I read on here it's safe for goats but how do I give it & how much? It says injectable & for cattle swine but I'm squirting it in dogs mouth. Do I inject it or squirt in mouth? How much? Safe guard I give them more then what they weigh is this the same? 
It's for a mini alpine doe & a 4mo Pygmy baby. Thanks for the help I just never used this kind before but figured I had a bottle, might as well use it


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is just the generic of Ivermectin. Didn't the vet give you instructions on how to give it to the dog?


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

I squirt .8 in her mouth daily for 3 weeks. Where not using it to worm my dog, it's in case she has mites. Even though skin scrapings came back negative for everything.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is the same as Ivomec. 1cc per 25 lbs orally or 1cc per 40 lbs injection. You only give it once, not daily for the goats. If they have a bad problem you may fo a followup in 10 days.


----------



## Twink90 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you so much that's exactly what I needed!


----------

